# bouder qqch



## eavesjames

S’il vous plait, dans la phrase en bas, « bouder » veux dire quoi en anglais.


  « Asahi Breweries, qui prévoit d'importer cette année 20% de bouteilles en moins qu'en 2006. En France, le consommateur continue plus ou moins de bouder ce cru. »



  Merci !
  James


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi eavesjames, and welcome. 

Here _bouder_ means that consumers are "ignoring"--not buying--their wine.


----------



## eavesjames

Thanks so much!


----------



## john_scott

Hey,

I know bouder means to sulk but I'm looking for a better translation from the following sentence... Any suggestions would be grateful!

'Les etudiants britanniques boudent Erasmus'

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## Quaeitur

They desert Erasmus?


----------



## williamc

Bonjour,

They "shy away from..."


----------



## sound shift

"They turn their noses up at Erasmus."


----------



## Kotava

To give sth the cold shoulder


----------



## Thales

"spurn" can have a nice rhetorical effect in certain contexts.  I haven't seen it turn up in any of these threads on "bouder".


----------



## xiancee

"they look down on "?


----------



## Thomas Tompion

To find the right translation, it would help to know if Erasmus is a fellow student, or if we are talking about the great renaissance humanist.


----------



## sound shift

Thomas Tompion said:


> To find the right translation, it would help to know if Erasmus is a fellow student, or if we are talking about the great renaissance humanist.


I think we are talking about the EU's student programme called Erasmus, Thomas, but I agree that the sentence should spell this out and not end on the word "Erasmus". I forgot to say this in my earlier post.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Hi SS,

Many thanks for the explanation.  I am, as I expect you have gathered, hideously ignorant of such things.  I had thought the OP must be talking of the great Desiderius, but maybe modern students don't have much to do with him.


----------



## xiancee

Thomas Tompion said:


> Hi SS,
> 
> Many thanks for the explanation.  I am, as I expect you have gathered, hideously ignorant of such things.  I had thought the OP must be talking of the great Desiderius, but maybe modern students don't have much to do with him.



You can have a look here and see what happens to Erasmus in modern Europe!


----------



## lozz39

hello,
i have come across a sentence which says "le the, lontemps boudE par les francais, reste victime de nombreux et anciens clichEs".
however given the meaning of "bouder" on wordreference i am highly confused as to the meaning of this sentence.
does anybody know?
any help would be much appreciated.
thank you very much for your time and help.


----------



## Cold_Sweat

slightly despised, ignored, disregarded


----------



## Keith Bradford

_Bouder_ = shun, avoid, ignore someone.  So by extension: _*"Tea, which has long been out of favour with the French..."*_


----------



## ruffiniere

This means French people *ignored* tea for a long time (pretended it did not exist).


----------



## Yves mansou

"Bouder" alone means "to sulk", but when used with a word after it it means to despise or to ignore.

For example "les électeurs ont boudé les urnes" means then didn't vote.


----------



## Polairman

Hi, I have some doubts...
To translate "les étudiants américains boudent Wall street" would you say "American students snub Wall street" or "American students stay away from Wall Street" or something else?
Thanks


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Does it mean that bright young Americans aren't taking jobs in Wall Street?  That's how I'd understand it at first glance.


----------



## Polairman

Yes but I dont know how to translate it properly..


----------



## Polairman

"les étudiants destinés à évoluer dans les hautes sphères de la finance se rebiffent et remettent en cause l'avenir qu'on leur avait tracé" to give you some context


----------



## Thomas Tompion

I gave you a translation.


----------



## Polairman

Sorry I didn't understand it was your translation, I thought you were just asking me about the context..  "aren't taking jobs" seems good but quite far from "bouder" no?


----------



## Keith Bradford

All right:* "...are shying away from Wall St."*  Does that suit you better?


----------



## Polairman

Yes it does. Thanks


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Polairman said:


> Sorry I didn't understand it was your translation, I thought you were just asking me about the context..  "aren't taking jobs" seems good but quite far from "bouder" no?


I'm sorry.  That's fully understandable, though what I put was effectively a translation.  I prefer Keith's phrase too, even though it's slightly less explicit.

ps. Actually, Polairman, are you saying that you're not talking about taking jobs elsewhere, then?  That's what I understood by 'bouder' in this sort of context.  You write as though it means they may prefer to take walks in other parts of town; that can't be what you mean.


----------



## sound shift

Maybe "Wall Street holds little allure for American students" - or is that too much of a paraphrase? I like a lot of the suggestions made so far.

"American students give Wall Street the thumbs-down" covers it well to my mind, but it's BrE and it's colloquial, so it's probably "unsuitable" twice over.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

I'm worried that some of these expressions could be interpreted in other ways.  It's clear from the full context given us in French in #23 that we are concerned with employment.

I just worry slightly that _American students are shying away from Wall Street_ could be read as meaning they were putting their money into real estate, for instance.  I know it's a bit far-fetched, but I hope the comment explains why I wonder if we should be more explicit.  It would be fine as a headline, of course - AMERICAN STUDENTS SHY AWAY FROM WALL STREET: the article could make clear what precisely was implied.


----------



## franc 91

I imagine it means that they don't want to take up a career there - Students aren't interested in/are no longer attracted by Wall Street (suggestion)


----------



## Thomas Tompion

I think we are clear what we want it to mean, Franc.  The question is whether or not it is ambiguous; I worry slightly that it is.


----------



## sound shift

The French sentence doesn't refer explicitly to employment, yet we are sure that this is the intended meaning, presumably because employment is the only thing that might connect _students _to Wall Street. It would be a different matter if we were talking about investors. I believe the same logic applies to the translation.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

I take the point, SS.  There's probably not a problem.  I certainly wouldn't worry if it's a headline.  If it's not, other sentences can be more explicit.


----------

